# Lightweight Laminated Plywood...



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Does anyone know where I would be likely to pick up some lightweight laminated plywood? I need to put some shelving in a few cupboards and am reluctant to go the B&Q plywood/chipboard/mdf route. I know O'Leary's stock some but it's only 3mm thick and not strong enough for shelving.

Cheers


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Eisbaer! (Interesting user name! :wink: )

If you CAN buy from a known source and get the finish you want AND it's not too expensive, it would be possible to double up, so the 3mm becomes 6mm. Using a good PVA adhesive between layers would make for a very strong shelf. 

Just an idea!

By the way, have you tried MagnumMotorhomes, another Aladdin's cave?

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

For shelving - try B&Q or Homebase for single lengths of laminated 'wood flooring', cheap, strong & perfect for the job !


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Hey Uncle Norm,

An interesting idea! I reckon I can get hands on 3mm sheeting and do as you suggest. Before this I might take a look at some flooring material as suggested by Vicdicdoc (another interesting nickname). Someone else suggested I veneer some lightweight timber myself.....eh.......

Thanks both for input.

BTW, my nickname is more correctly "Eisbär" but not everyone has the funny "ä" type keyboard!


----------

